# 2014 Nissan GT-R Track Edition Revealed



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> The new Nissan GT-R Track Edition made its U.S. debut today at the 2013 Chicago Auto Show showcasing a vehicle that’s as close to a competition spec vehicle as you can get.
> 
> The GT-R Track Edition is specially designed for drivers who like to wring out every bit of performance out of a car, and features no excess weight or luxuries. It has no back seat, a stiffer suspension setup, better bolstered seats and additional brake cooling, all perfect changes for those who plan on taking the 545-hp GT-R to its limits.
> 
> ...


See more 2014 Nissan GT-R Track Edition photos at AutoGuide.com


----------

